# 2016 Official Tennessee Football Thread



## Unicoidawg (Aug 3, 2016)

Note: There will be an official thread for every team that has a big enough following here on GON. Most of us regulars have been here long enough to know who cheers for who and what not. These threads are meant for the fans of that school... That being said you can post in these threads if you are not for that school, just make make sure it is in a positive way. There will be no trash or smack talk tolerated.... This is your warning... and violators will be dealt with swiftly. Only one thread per team, any others found will be deleted once they are found. We enjoy the smack talk at times from rivals and such but these thread will not be used for that purpose..Carry on in the other threads as you wish as long as it's within the forum rules. We want the forum members to have a place to go talk about their football team without having to deal with smack talk from rival fans. We can all hold off of the nonsense in these threads, there are plenty of others for that types stuff. Infractions will be issued for any nonsense. Consider these threads to be like the "On Topic" forum and treat them as such.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Aug 3, 2016)

Boys I apologize, I could have sworn I had all the teams represented. I just flat out didn't put a UT thread up. So now here it is....... Have fun.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 3, 2016)

Yes we finally have a reprieve from the petulant child!!! haha

Good season comin up fellers about time too


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Aug 3, 2016)

Well,  well,  well.  I haven't even noticed this


----------



## joepuppy (Aug 4, 2016)

Go Big Orange!! Gonna be a great year fellas.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Aug 4, 2016)

Ranked 10th in Coaches poll released today!  It's been a minute. Since 07, I believe. Lost to LSU in the SEC championship game


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Aug 4, 2016)

Some notes from Freak on VN from today's players press conference 


Reeves-Maybin
-JRM says Barnett has gotten a lot quicker. Says the defense overall is faster and more athletic.
-Bituli and Blakely are two of the biggest linebackers, which is odd considering they are the youngest. 
-With only two linebackers on the field, it's hard for some of the younger guys to get on the field but they are very capable. 
-The defense is definitely more athletic, especially with the guys back upfront who were out last year. 

Cam Sutton
-It's been a healthy competition at corner. We have a lot of depth in the secondary, including safety. 
-All of our corners and nickels are stepping up making plays, safety's as well. Everyone is embracing their role. 
-Will continue to do returns on this team. Embracing whatever role the coaches have for him. 
-He's seen a lot of amazing things so far from the guys up front. Excited about that group. 
-He has returned kicks before but Evan does a great job. We practice every special teams every single day.

Dobbs
-Young guys are pushing some of the older guys.
-Have to finish games strong this year. 
-On the young wide receivers, they have a hunger to learn and want to make an impact early. 
-Aiming for 65-70% completion percentage. 
-Field position is crucial, obviously don't want to take sacks. 
-Taking hits in the pocket can be worse than taking hits while running, since you don't always see the guys when in the pocket. 
-Tyler Byrd has been playing WR since he got here. He's making plays at practice. 
-Excited to see the competition on the o-line. The best five guys will be out there. They are pushing each other. 
-To protect the ball, don't run bad plays into bad defenses. 
-As one of the four captains, wants to hold the offense to a high standard. 
-The offensive install is a lot quicker this year, having veteran guys. Pushing the tempo. 
-Likes the approach of the younger quarterbacks. All watch film together. 
-In the off season he ate more and lifted more to get a bit bigger this year. Hasn't gained much weight but added muscle mass. 
-Excited to see the progress of Kongbo, to see his physicality was huge. We think we have the best defensive line in the country.

More later


----------



## AccUbonD (Aug 5, 2016)

...


----------



## joepuppy (Aug 5, 2016)

Go Vols!!! Can't wait to see them run through the T.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Aug 10, 2016)

Been meaning to update this every practice. 

Past few practices have been praising the WR and QB play. Everyone is talking up Tyler Byrd like he's going to be special. Also a lot of talk around Preston Williams and QB Jarrett Guarantano.  Seems like Tuttle is making good progress. The defense is excited about Shops style of play.  McKenzie has completely transtormed his body. We are truly loaded with talent at about every position. I can not wait

It was a hot one even for a morning practice. Just got out of interviews with Josh Smith, Trevor Daniel, and Butch. Media room observations:

-Preston Williams is just an animal right now. We couldn't film in period 2, but I watched him on the jugs machine. Went 8 for 8 (4 right handed, 4 left) on one handed grabs. Granted, it's just a machine but he was standing pretty close which makes it harder cause the machine shoots them out with high velocity. Also, Maybin and Kirkland were practicing on the machine as well. Both were grabbing every ball thrown to them, some even one handed. Receivers looked sharp today catching. 

-Shy Tuttle was going through the drills and seemed to be moving pretty well. Still might be a while though before he gets to full speed. 

-The QBs looked to be throwing much better today than yesterday. 

-Josh Smith said he's rooming with Byrd and that he's very "humble" and "wants to know everything." Also confirmed that he pretty much the fastest guy on the team. Smith is also Byrd's "mentor" as they are playing pretty much the same position in the slot. 

-Trevor Daniel said that at one point a year or two ago, he was actually not asked to come back to the team (thought he wasn't good enough to make it). Came back as a walk on, earned a scholarship, and is now one of the best punters in the country. 

-Also, Butch said "I woke up to 82 text messages about Cam Sutton being injured. I don't know where that came from." In terms of injuries, Fils-Aime does seem to have a broken wrist, but it shouldn't take him long (2-3 weeks?) and Brandon Johnson may be out for a little while with an undisclosed injury.

-Director of football operations, Chris Spognardi, has been placed on administrative leave.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Aug 10, 2016)

Cam Sutton didn't seem to have the brace he was wearing yesterday and was catching punts and interceptions so it looks like everything is going to be good there.

Shy Tuttle continues to do some work and does drills. Definitely not 100 percent but at least doing more than he was a week ago.

Jarrett Guarantano continues to impress me with the zip he has on the ball. I really like the way he delivers it quickly and I continue to hear about his athleticism.
Fort

Originally Posted by :
As Austin noted in his observations, Darin Kirkland, Jr. continues to emerge as an on the field leader. He's very vocal and demanding. With Kirkland, Sutton, JRM and Barnett, the defensive side of the ball has some strong leaders. 

Offensively, just some early individual work in shorts and shoulder pads as they obviously gear up for some scrimmage work tonight.
Hubbs

Originally Posted by :
Byrd looks good and just based on how they're lining up in drills right now he's probably the 4th or 5th receiver. Works and acts like an upperclassmen, not even a little bit of tentativeness in him that I can see. Even running routes against air it's easy to see that he's an explosive athlete. 

Jauan Jennings just competes. You can tell he's not all the way healthy, but whether they're catching balls from the JUGGs machine, running routes or catching punts, he's always trying to get an extra rep or do something better than a teammate.
Lewis

Originally Posted by :
Kyle Phillips also looks very lean and mean and ready to help this team. It's shorts and shoulder pads, but I thought Nigel Warrior accomplished some nice things this morning. Staying on defense, Darrin Kirkland Jr. is a leader in every essence of the term. He is vocal, he goes hard on every rep and others gravitate toward him. He was very demonstrative today in what was a light session for the Vols. He just communicates so well and that is vital.
Price

Originally Posted by :
Cam Sutton was on the practice field and getting some work, including some interception drills. Looked like some precautionary gear on as well.

Elsewhere, Rashaan Gaulden, Nigel Warrior, Stephen Griffin and Micah Abernathy got heavy reps at safety while Sutton, Malik Foreman, Justin Martin and Emmanuel Moseley got the work at cornerback, with D.J. Henderson in that mix as well.

Lots of focus for the running backs on balance and leverage, with some hurdle drills and work in the chutes as well.


----------



## joepuppy (Aug 11, 2016)

Thanks for the updates.


----------



## joepuppy (Aug 15, 2016)

Just saw where we cot a commitment from Ty Chandler. Go Vols!!!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Aug 15, 2016)

joepuppy said:


> Just saw where we cot a commitment from Ty Chandler. Go Vols!!!



Beat me to it.  I just posted a thread,  but oh well. We're still in on #2 RB Cam Akers too


----------



## AccUbonD (Aug 15, 2016)

...


----------



## AccUbonD (Aug 27, 2016)

...


----------



## joepuppy (Aug 31, 2016)

Tomorrow is the big day. Finally football time in Tennessee!! Who's ready??


----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 31, 2016)

Ive been ready since Jan 2nd haha


----------



## nickel back (Aug 31, 2016)

I will be watching this game, my wife is a UT fan


----------



## toyota4x4h (Aug 31, 2016)

nickel back said:


> I will be watching this game, my wife is a UT fan



Sounds like you outkicked your coverage!


----------



## nickel back (Aug 31, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Sounds like you outkicked your coverage!




...


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Aug 31, 2016)

Fun fact.  Appy state is ranked higher than 6 SEC teams. 



Appalachian State is at No. 43, ahead of SEC schools Texas A&M (No. 46), Mississippi State (55), Kentucky (74), Vanderbilt (79), South Carolina (84) and Missouri (87).


----------



## AccUbonD (Sep 1, 2016)

...


----------



## joepuppy (Sep 1, 2016)

It's football time in Tennessee!!!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 2, 2016)

What a ridiculous game. Did they just use half the first page of the playbook or what? Dumb


----------



## skeeter24 (Sep 2, 2016)

My wife graduated from UT and we live in Knoxville part time.....usually pull for Vols when not playing Auburn.

Very disappointed in the OL.  They were supposed to be a strong point going into the season and had a huge size advantage in this game.  If you had told me that App state would have more yards on the ground than UT I would have thought you were crazy.

Hopefully it was just cobwebs.  Either way I hope they get it figured out before FL rolls into town in 3 weeks.


----------



## joepuppy (Sep 2, 2016)

Yeah that was terrible.I just assumed they forgot to bring the playbook with them to work today. Looked more vanilla than it should against any team. Against stronger SEC teams, that would have been a blood bath. I give credit to App St. for playing their guts out and wanting it bad. Oh well time to look forward to the next game.


----------



## Sargent (Sep 2, 2016)

I listened to a couple of the call in shows yesterday.  Someone speculated that there was a danger that UT try to run a very basic game plan- as not to get deep into their magic bag o tricks. 

I hope this is the case and this is not what they will rely on for the tougher games.


----------



## AccUbonD (Sep 2, 2016)

I don't want to cast judgement to early, but I know how I felt watching the game and it felt like coach Dooley was back. Team definitely didn't pick up where they left off last year.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 2, 2016)

Sargent said:


> I listened to a couple of the call in shows yesterday.  Someone speculated that there was a danger that UT try to run a very basic game plan- as not to get deep into their magic bag o tricks.
> 
> I hope this is the case and this is not what they will rely on for the tougher games.





It was as Vanilla as it could get.  Even on D. I don't know why they stuck with it.  It was very strange yesterday.  Even watching the warm ups.  Butch didn't get mad,  even losing,  we kept it simple. Was just strange.  

We could have stacked the box more as they was running up the middle at will,  but we kept   coming out with 2 lbs. I think their coach made that a point for them. 

If you see 2 lbs, go up the middle.  

Their offense was very similar to ours.

Looks like we came in wanting to build up the passing game,  but the short curls became a danger.  They jumped on it quick. 

They did a good job of running clock down and keeping our D on the field.  In turn,  we run a hurry up offense.  The D had to be gased. 

Las year,  we was top in the county on 3rd down stops. Couldn't stop the 3rd lat night


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 4, 2016)

Dunno if y'all use twitter but there's rumors Dobbs is hurt and Jarrett has tweeted what sounds like he may get some pt sat. Hmm


----------



## Horns (Sep 4, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Dunno if y'all use twitter but there's rumors Dobbs is hurt and Jarrett has tweeted what sounds like he may get some pt sat. Hmm



Would not surprise me. Dobbs got pummeled in the play at the goal line. I bet he has several broken ribs


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 4, 2016)

Horns said:


> Would not surprise me. Dobbs got pummeled in the play at the goal line. I bet he has several broken ribs



He's said they are just bruised but he'd have to be not human to take a helmet to chest pads or not and not get a broke rib.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 4, 2016)

I can't sift through VN to find out if it's true or. JG is supposed to RS this year and I thought Dormady was named backup.  But I guess JG will be backup if Dobbs is hurt.

Dormady is ok from what I've seen.  Has good accuracy,  can extend plays with his feet,  but he won't be explosive like Dobbs. Have to really change the offense around


----------



## KYBobwhite (Sep 7, 2016)

*Offensive line insight*

Today I was listening to Tony Basillio and he had former UT great Dale Jones on who ironically is presently App States DL coach. His blood still runs orange and he had some interesting insight on how their unorthodox scheme affected our OL. I've never heard an opposing coach give so much detail on their teams game plan. He also gave his insight on UT's team. Go to this site and listen to the 1st segment (9/7/16). 

http://tonybasilio.com/index.php?page=mp3_archives&which_shows=tony#archive_player


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 8, 2016)

Gotta get firing on all cylinders this week fellers! Need that confidence. Conference play is closing in fast. GBO!


----------



## joepuppy (Sep 8, 2016)

Yep. Really need to see another side of Team 120 fast. Oh, and welcome to the group Pickler.


----------



## AccUbonD (Sep 8, 2016)

Welcome pickler, GBO!!!


----------



## AccUbonD (Sep 10, 2016)

...


----------



## ButcherTony (Sep 10, 2016)

We'll lets go racing


----------



## KYBobwhite (Sep 10, 2016)

*It's a beautiful day on Rocky Top!*


----------



## joepuppy (Sep 10, 2016)

Awesome pic, thanks for sharing!


----------



## joepuppy (Sep 10, 2016)

Go Big Orange!! Let's make up for last week and show out tonight!


----------



## AccUbonD (Sep 12, 2016)

I know I'm giving the coaching staff way to much credit but what I noticed in the 2nd quarter makes me wonder. They made changes to the offensive line, played Kamara a lot more and the offensive play book changed. Dobbs still can't throw and WR's can't catch either.


----------



## nickel back (Sep 12, 2016)

My wife was happy with the win, I told her not to get to happy yet that there is a miss somewhere and the 5 turnovers was a big gift from VT....

from 9/24 thru 10/15 Tenn. will find out what they are made of


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 12, 2016)

Definitely going to be out defining stretch. We always seem to have a 4-5 week gauntlet to run through each year.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 12, 2016)

Pickler84 said:


> Definitely going to be out defining stretch. We always seem to have a 4-5 week gauntlet to run through each year.



That A&M game is looking a lot tougher after watching them play.


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 12, 2016)

I'll be on HBP meds very soon


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 12, 2016)

AccUbonD said:


> I know I'm giving the coaching staff way to much credit but what I noticed in the 2nd quarter makes me wonder. They made changes to the offensive line, played Kamara a lot more and the offensive play book changed. Dobbs still can't throw and WR's can't catch either.


I dunno,  I seen 2 really nice throws and catches.

We should just put Guarantano, or Dormady in as qb and let Dobbs be a RB, or WR. we could run the wishbone then


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 12, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> I dunno,  I seen 2 really nice throws and catches.
> 
> We should just put Guarantano, or Dormady in as qb and let Dobbs be a RB, or WR. we could run the wishbone then



On the other hand,  I'm sick of our throw game . Zack Azzanni needs to go, along with Debord  and Butch's version of the spread. I'm not sure if it's the WR coaching, the play calling,  Dobbs' throwing abilty, or our bad o line.  Somethings got to give though.  Our o line should be great by now. Maybe Mahoney needs to go as well.  Still don't understand why Butch didn't keep Pittman


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 12, 2016)

Jury's still out on all the coaches. They do recruit well and prior to their stint at Tennessee they got more out of the talent they had. Maybe they're learning how to coach talent. At least we're winning. And I guess excitement sells tickets but I'm gonna have a stroke soon lol


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 13, 2016)

Kirkland out Jumper to possibly start. If he does I question the coaches ability.


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 13, 2016)

We basically run nickel as a base d. I'd say play JRM and McDowell. #WGWTFA


----------



## joepuppy (Sep 13, 2016)

Did ya'll notice the change at center? I think that payed off pretty well.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 13, 2016)

They need a change at LT dood gets beat 60% of the time.


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 13, 2016)

Weisman at C, Kendrick at LT plus Jones at G was a good move. Hopefully they stick with it. Heard Hall might be back too.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 13, 2016)

Barnett
Kongbo
Mckenzie
Tuttle
Obrien
Vareen

Maybin

Sutton
Abernathy
Kelly Jr
Mosley

Ats the d we should run


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 13, 2016)

Might need just 1 more LB.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 13, 2016)

Id hope that beast of a front will prevent any runs from getting to second level. There may be some quick passes in there but maybin can slide either side and the rest of the db's in man. I think that front 6 would dominate any oline


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 13, 2016)

As long as we keep winning. How it happens is irrelevant at this point, to me at least. GBO!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 14, 2016)

Yep just keep winning. Ill take 1 point wins all year don't even care.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 14, 2016)

Florida game called for the 330 time slot on cbs. Now we have to sit n listen to the 2 worst announcers on tv. Also they are gonna checkerboard the stands I heard.


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 14, 2016)

I'll be working for at least the 1st half. Hopefully it's worth watching by the time I get home


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 14, 2016)

Oh and BTW......GBO!!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 14, 2016)

Go vols as the dawgs slip down totem pole. Tearing them up inside. Hope #wgwtfa happens again this year.


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 14, 2016)

Haha you know about #WGWTFA.  That's great


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 14, 2016)

Saw it go viral on twitter after the game haha. Awesome


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 14, 2016)

Gonna order me a shirt


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 14, 2016)

I was going to post it here the other day,  but I'd get the boot


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 14, 2016)

#wgwtfa bucky!!!!


----------



## AccUbonD (Sep 16, 2016)

...


----------



## KYBobwhite (Sep 16, 2016)

*I trust Shoops judgment*



toyota4x4h said:


> Kirkland out Jumper to possibly start. If he does I question the coaches ability.



Butch,  not so much. Butch speak,  Colton is an individual who will give his maximum effort for his educational institution. Sorry,  I can't handle his press conferences.


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 16, 2016)

KYBobwhite said:


> Butch,  not so much. Butch speak,  Colton is an individual who will give his maximum effort for his educational institution. Sorry,  I can't handle his press conferences.



He's very good at saying alot without saying anything at all.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 16, 2016)

I question the call. Surely one of the best d cordinators in the business doesn't believe jumper is the best backup we have.


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 16, 2016)

Go vols!!!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 16, 2016)

Gbo! Daily dawgsux


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 16, 2016)

Them Dawgs do sux. GBO!


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 16, 2016)

Oh and Go Vols!


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 16, 2016)

Go Vols because being at the top is so important for delusional, egotistical Dawgs fans


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 16, 2016)

Well the uga name doesn't hold as much weight as it used to. Ask Nicholls. Go vols 2 in a row oct 1st


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 16, 2016)

Go Vols! Too bad I can't blame richt or bobo for this


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 16, 2016)

Go Vols because I'm running out of stuff to say. Lol. Since I don't have anything good to say about my own team I'm gonna bash the vols because....I that's all I got


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 16, 2016)

Go Vols!!!!


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 16, 2016)

Go vols!!!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 16, 2016)

Ah just let him do his thang he's doing all the work for us. 

Tomorrows score? 31-14


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 16, 2016)

And he's reading lol. Rent free?


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 16, 2016)

I might not be here all the time because my job doesn't supply a "computer" to post every 10 minutes. But I'm like Jesus,  I'll show up just in time


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 16, 2016)

Go Vols because of crying


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 16, 2016)

Go Vols g9t my own and don't need "friends" to back back me. Keep crying


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 16, 2016)

And......go vols!


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 16, 2016)

Go Vols who don't mind getting their hands dirty. Need some soap with those tears to wash your hands?


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 16, 2016)

Go Vols who didn't have have to play an FCS school to look "legit" but it still didn't work. Lol. FBS keep crying to Charles


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 16, 2016)

Go Vols. Verizon is the preferred retailer. Enjoy your tears. Super salty


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 16, 2016)

Go vols because "slapping " in UGA terms means calling for daddy to come help


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 16, 2016)

Go Vols at the "veteran " running out of stuff to say to the "new guy" so he's gonna rely on just laughing like the whole country does at his beloved dawgs


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 16, 2016)

Go Vols who are on salary but still work their CensoredCensoredCensored off


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 16, 2016)

Go Vols who say 38-31.


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 16, 2016)

Go Vols who don't have to have to cry to charles


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 16, 2016)

Go Vols who know that whiny cry Baby Dawgs have a bed time. And just a little salt puts them right to sleep


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 16, 2016)

Go Vols who actually work for their living instead of living off the government


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 16, 2016)

G9 vols who have central heat and air


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 16, 2016)

Go Vols who don't have to ask grandma for child support


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 16, 2016)

Go Vols who don't have to brag about material things to over compensate for "short comings" lol your wife/girlfriend knows exactly what I mean. If you have one Mr 31,000 on a used truck. Lol.


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 16, 2016)

Mr. "OVER COMPENSATE"


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 16, 2016)

Over Compensate


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 16, 2016)

Go vols


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 16, 2016)

Go Vols for not having to post to a forum from a mac I there parents "basement"


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 16, 2016)

Go Vols for not having to use my own joke against me lol. Be original. Lol or be joke just like you are


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 16, 2016)

Go Vols for not begging for help or ask8n Chases to shut it down CensoredCensoredCensoredCensored


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 16, 2016)

Charles my bad


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 17, 2016)

Lol.my sons team is the Falcons but you're still an over compensating, mommas basement posting crybaby


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Vols for those who runs out if things to "over compensate" for


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Vols for Pickler who put the over compensating delusional Dawgs fan in his place. Which is obviously his parents basement


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 17, 2016)

Oh and Go vols


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 17, 2016)

Oh and while we're at it let brag about reaching another page while we get owned by the "new guy". Lol is thus where we begin Charles for help?


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 17, 2016)

Beg. My bad


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Vols for puting the Dawgs in bed with mommy


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Vols for not having mommy's Mac in the basement to post on a forum


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Vols who know quality is better than quantity lol. We're on Verizon the #1 network. Enjoy your metro pcs connection in mommy's basement


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Vols who don't have to ask Charles to close a thrEads. Crybaby.  Need more salt?


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Vols who can't compete with mommas basement  WiFi. You got me. Jokes on me. Your soooooo good.


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Vols.  Can't believe you're allowed to be up this late.  The only struggle is for you right be original.  Comical


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 17, 2016)

Doesn't care about a Vol but gets in a posting competition with the "new guy"? -definition of delusional


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 17, 2016)

Slapping again really? Go Vols you need to slap yourself to sleep . Never met one like Pickler


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 17, 2016)

Go Vols considering the name of the website you'd expect uga to be the "top thread" but truth is more are interested in what the new "vol" has to say. You try too hard bro


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 17, 2016)

And once more dill weed thinks quantity beats quality.  Not worth the time. Peace dude.  Hope your Internet connection in mommy's basement doesn't quit while you're playing world of warcraft


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 17, 2016)

Oh and Go vols


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 17, 2016)

Read the avatar.  Go vols


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 17, 2016)

Pickler84 said:


> Read the avatar.  Go vols



Again


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 17, 2016)

Be sure to brag to your mommas friends. Lol. 37 of 90% hogwash.


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 17, 2016)

Pickler won and crybaby gotta go all Hilary. Go Vols


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 17, 2016)

Salty. 100% Hillary. Enjoy that pie. Go Vols


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 17, 2016)

Brhillary slaclontiner. Crybaby. It's done.  She lost. It's over


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 17, 2016)

I got need to borrow a nichol


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 17, 2016)

Drunk speak.  It's been fun.


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 17, 2016)

Out fellers try to trash yall tomorrow but my son's jamboree is from 1245- 4pm. Peace


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 17, 2016)

Dang what did I miss


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 17, 2016)

Heck I fell asleep when the good stuff was going on looks like haha. It was page 4 here. Go vols


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 17, 2016)

Pound puppy got it handed to him. So he had to call the Paw patrol to rescue him. Such a tough guy. Go Vols


----------



## AccUbonD (Sep 17, 2016)

gbo!


----------



## AccUbonD (Sep 17, 2016)

Hoping for injury free game on both sides


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 17, 2016)

AccUbonD said:


> Hoping for injury free game on both sides



3 out so far.  And them are key guys. 

We're not looking good.  Haven't since the bowl game and with all the injuries already,  plus Sutton, Maybin, and Sapp today, it's only going to get uglier next week vs UF. Dobbs looks slightly better passing, but he's missed 2-3 that would have been big TDs. I'm sick of this weak spread offense.  We need to throw in more play action and for God's sake a power formation.  Deboring said we were going to see new formations and wrinkles on offense.  I guess were saving it for SEC play cause we look like the same offense from 3 years ago.  Debord was a stupid hire and only used to retain Butch's weak spread


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 17, 2016)

Oh look at that. Dobbs took a snap from under center


----------



## mguthrie (Sep 17, 2016)

Doesn't look good for the home team. I still expect the vols to win but it ain't pretty. Injuries are definately not good. Hope those boys can get back in there soon. I was semi-excited to see what tenn. had this year. Not impressed so far


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 19, 2016)

Well its florida week. Im not sure what to expect with possibly 4 starters out on d but florida lost their qb so never know. I also don't know how the oline will block a good d front and florida has one.


----------



## joepuppy (Sep 19, 2016)

At this point, it's a crap shoot. Hope they get it together before Saturday. My blood pressure can't take much more of this.Go Vols!!!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 19, 2016)

joepuppy said:


> At this point, it's a crap shoot. Hope they get it together before Saturday. My blood pressure can't take much more of this.Go Vols!!!



Im still trying to figure them out. Its the same team as last year and same coaching so what gives? Are they a second half of the season team or something? Does it take them time to gel and get a groove going? The same team that played northwestern hasn't showed up yet.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 19, 2016)

Well 2 starters out extended time. Sutton is out with broke bone in ankle and Sapp is out all year tore acl. UGHHH


----------



## AccUbonD (Sep 19, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Im still trying to figure them out. Its the same team as last year and same coaching so what gives? Are they a second half of the season team or something? Does it take them time to gel and get a groove going? The same team that played northwestern hasn't showed up yet.



I agree but if they do it will be game over for the rest of the SEC. I'm not sure we will see that team again though.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 19, 2016)

AccUbonD said:


> I agree but if they do it will be game over for the rest of the SEC. I'm not sure we will see that team again though.



I still think we have the talent to play with the top teams in the country and beat all but maybe bama in the sec. Key here is I havnt seen them click or play as a team or they are just plain not being coached this year so far. I think our d front is one of the best in the sec but they don't hardly get any penetration. As bad as the oline has played they were a strong point I felt we had coming into this year so I have no idea what they are doing.


----------



## joepuppy (Sep 19, 2016)

It seems that they haven't built confidence or cohesion yet. At least we may get Chance Hall and JRM back this week.  I saw where the smoky greys are coming out on Saturday.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 19, 2016)

I saw that. Whatever floats their boat I guess. I don't like the smokey costumes much. Id rather see all orange.


----------



## Russdaddy (Sep 19, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Well its florida week. Im not sure what to expect with possibly 4 starters out on d but florida lost their qb so never know. I also don't know how the oline will block a good d front and florida has one.



The old Back up QB death nail...they are putting that hex on us early this time!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 19, 2016)

I'm confident we come out a different team.  We will see Dobbs ball out and wrinkles like against NW. If not.  Butch is a lost cause.  Too much talent not to win the East AT LEAST. I say back the brinks truck up to Bobby Petrinos house if Butch fails this year. It won't get any better


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 19, 2016)

Forget the petrino idea. Jones has another 3 years minimum here. The program is trending in the right direction and wayyy better than we were before him. It would take a year or two of no bowl game first. But if this year collapses he will get rid of debord bec he knows his jobs on the line if he don't make changes to better the team. And right now offense is lacking


----------



## KYBobwhite (Sep 19, 2016)

*Sorry Buck*



BuckNasty83 said:


> I'm confident we come out a different team.  We will see Dobbs ball out and wrinkles like against NW. If not.  Butch is a lost cause.  Too much talent not to win the East AT LEAST. I say back the brinks truck up to Bobby Petrinos house if Butch fails this year. It won't get any better



But you have lost your mind. We don't need anymore scandals. This guy has so much baggage. He bailed on U of L the first time,  he bailed on the Falcons,  he bailed on his wife and Arkansas and then he bailed out on Western KY.  U of L took a major risk by hiring him back. I'm not a win at all cost guy. Remember we've already had the shady coach. He bailed on us in the middle of the night.


----------



## joepuppy (Sep 20, 2016)

Debord needs to go.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 20, 2016)

Wait theres 2 other 10rc fans on here from the same town as me? Who are you feller!? lol


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 20, 2016)

Here we go guys haha


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 20, 2016)

KYBobwhite said:


> But you have lost your mind. We don't need anymore scandals. This guy has so much baggage. He bailed on U of L the first time,  he bailed on the Falcons,  he bailed on his wife and Arkansas and then he bailed out on Western KY.  U of L took a major risk by hiring him back. I'm not a win at all cost guy. Remember we've already had the shady coach. He bailed on us in the middle of the night.



He's not as bad as people/media try and make him out to be.  Just my opinion


----------



## AccUbonD (Sep 20, 2016)

...


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 20, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> He's not as bad as people/media try and make him out to be.  Just my opinion



No hes pretty bad lol. You must have forgot the press conference with neck brace


----------



## joepuppy (Sep 22, 2016)

Any predictions for Saturday? I've waited for this game for a year now. Hope we show up to play.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 22, 2016)

Depends really. If they play like I thought they would based on end of last year then we should win. But then again they havnt played like that yet heck they may not ever play like that I dunno. Either way this is the test. If we win I think it sling shots us past uga easy and puts us at a&m unbeaten. They may also be unbeaten then. We have to get by florida though or else the sec east is likely not gonna happen.


----------



## joepuppy (Sep 22, 2016)

Yeah it's one game at the time. The entire SEC looks crazy this year.


----------



## AccUbonD (Sep 22, 2016)

...


----------



## AccUbonD (Sep 22, 2016)

I don't know what we're going to do guys, Florida's defense only allowed 53 yards of offense against powerhouse North Texas. That's what I keep hearing anyway.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 22, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> No hes pretty bad lol. You must have forgot the press conference with neck brace



I wouldn't call that bad. It's typical for men to have affairs. Not saying it's a good thing,  but typical.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 22, 2016)

I'm predicting a win, plays we haven't seen, and a team that plays on fire. A coach that is laying it all on the line and playing to win,  instead of not to lose.   It'll be close for quarter,  but we win convincingly 17-34


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 22, 2016)

The affair wasn't what turned me off of him. It was him getting up there and lying in front of everyone and his ad and school president about the situation. Hiring the woman to be on his staff wasn't a good thing either. No thanks we don't need that in Knoxville.


----------



## AccUbonD (Sep 23, 2016)

gbo!


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 23, 2016)

Go Vols! 28-13


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 23, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Wait theres 2 other 10rc fans on here from the same town as me? Who are you feller!? lol



We're taking over this town!!!! GBO!!!!!!!


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 24, 2016)

Do we move back in the top 10?


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 24, 2016)

Not unless one of them lose


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 24, 2016)

Of we can fall 9 sports after a win surely we can jump a few after beating FLA


----------



## joepuppy (Sep 24, 2016)

Not if the press hates us. Should move up, but no guarantee


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 24, 2016)

joepuppy said:


> Not if the press hates us. Should move up, but no guarantee



Joe you need to be present this week. It's uga hate week. We should talk while we can lol. It's been too many years on here that we've been silent.


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 25, 2016)

God bless and Go Vols!. GN peeps


----------



## Etoncathunter (Sep 25, 2016)

After suffering through the last few Fulmer years and the years since it is nice to finally see the team make half time adjustments. I just wish we could do it with out giving me an ulcer during the 1st half.


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 25, 2016)

Etoncathunter said:


> After suffering through the last few Fulmer years and the years since it is nice to finally see the team make half time adjustments. I just wish we could do it with out giving me an ulcer during the 1st half.



Amen!!! Nice to see another Vol from Murray County  here too. GBO!


----------



## joepuppy (Sep 26, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Joe you need to be present this week. It's uga hate week. We should talk while we can lol. It's been too many years on here that we've been silent.



I agree. Lets have some fun.


----------



## joepuppy (Sep 26, 2016)

It's Georgia week my fellow Vols! Let's ride the momentum straight on to Athens. Beating UGA between the hedges would be even sweeter than last year.


----------



## AccUbonD (Sep 26, 2016)

...


----------



## AccUbonD (Sep 26, 2016)

This next one could be a close one guys way the Vols have been playing, playing in Athens may be a neutralizer. If the Vols had picked up where they left off last year I would say no problem.

I'm not sure we'll see Reeve's Maybin again IMO, I hope I'm wrong.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 26, 2016)

We are fine without maybin. Shoop adjusted sat and without 3 big time key starters we shut down floridas offense. If we get beat by uga ill sell my hats n shirts as they are a poor coached and poor effort team. Home or not shouldn't be a challenge.


----------



## joepuppy (Sep 26, 2016)

I'm sure UGA will make some changes before Saturday. I'm taking this one game at the time.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 26, 2016)

No way our D line don't wreck Havoc on that o line.  After this game. Eason will want to give up on football and cash in on his insurance money from his hair. True story check it out


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 26, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> No way our D line don't wreck Havoc on that o line.  After this game. Eason will want to give up on football and cash in on his insurance money from his hair. True story check it out



She does have nice hair


----------



## AccUbonD (Sep 28, 2016)

...


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 28, 2016)

Here's to 5-0


----------



## bullgator (Sep 28, 2016)

Thought I'd just drop by..........since I have to sport this UT avatar .


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 28, 2016)

bullgator said:


> Thought I'd just drop by..........since I have to sport this UT avatar .



We appreciate your support


----------



## bullgator (Sep 28, 2016)

Pickler84 said:


> We appreciate your support



UT-UGA!, I win either way


----------



## joepuppy (Sep 28, 2016)

bullgator said:


> Thought I'd just drop by..........since I have to sport this UT avatar .



Thanks, Bullgator. You're a true class act, man. You are right, the avatar bets are the fun of this place. I'm sure I'll get my chance soon. But Kudos for sticking by your side of it.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 28, 2016)

Kirkland out again. But butili or however spell it got some play time and coach raved about him so maybe he can step up. I still hate jumper lol


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 28, 2016)

I hated Jumper until the 2nd half.  He made some really nice plays.  I could finally see what the coaches have seen in him.


----------



## joepuppy (Sep 28, 2016)

He showed a lot of improvement. We need to show out on both sides of the ball Saturday. This team can do it. But we need 4 quarters of Tennessee football.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Sep 29, 2016)

True dat, yo


----------



## toyota4x4h (Sep 29, 2016)

He did show out second half. I just think butili (sp) is the future and let him get in there and ball. He just seems more athletic than Jumper. But shoop knows what hes doing so he will make the right calls.


----------



## nickel back (Sep 29, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> No way our D line don't wreck Havoc on that o line.  After this game. Eason will want to give up on football and cash in on his insurance money from his hair. True story check it out



I see this coming true.


----------



## AccUbonD (Sep 29, 2016)

Gbo!


----------



## Pickler84 (Sep 29, 2016)

I can't wait for Saturday!!! GBO!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Sep 29, 2016)

Something tells me UGA will be ready. It should be a close physical ballgame. 

It will be interesting to see if UT can play a full 4 quarters in a hostile environment. If yall win there should be nothing holding the Vols back from a trip to Atl.


----------



## KYBobwhite (Sep 29, 2016)

*I don't have a warm fuzzy about this game*

We still haven't played 4 quarters yet. Not sure what the deal is.


----------



## joepuppy (Sep 29, 2016)

At least we are playing the last two quarters. Last year it was the first two. Butch gonna tie it all together and have a team before too long.


----------



## hayseed_theology (Sep 30, 2016)

Some of y'all still need to get in on the avatar bet!

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=881355


----------



## AccUbonD (Oct 1, 2016)

...


----------



## AccUbonD (Oct 1, 2016)

Gbo


----------



## AccUbonD (Oct 1, 2016)

So what's y'all opinion on sitting Hurd second half? I say sit him


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 1, 2016)

Wow. I have hypertension but 5-0 is 5-0


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 1, 2016)

AccUbonD said:


> So what's y'all opinion on sitting Hurd second half? I say sit him



We got the W, but I'm still confused on why he was benched? Just for Kamara to get some touches,  I guess?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 1, 2016)

Good game Vols! What a game! This win might beat the kick6 vs Bama! Good job!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 1, 2016)

Browning Slayer said:


> Good game Vols! What a game! This win might beat the kick6 vs Bama! Good job!



A miracle catch + Class and Slayer? I must be dreaming


----------



## AccUbonD (Oct 1, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> We got the W, but I'm still confused on why he was benched? Just for Kamara to get some touches,  I guess?



Loafing into endzone and then fumble.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 1, 2016)

AccUbonD said:


> Loafing into endzone and then fumble.



Yeah,  but he played after that and got a TD


----------



## AccUbonD (Oct 1, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Yeah,  but he played after that and got a TD



I'm just guessing but he didn't want to change the game plan during game and waited till halftime to make the adjustments without Hurd or it could be something totally different.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 1, 2016)

BuckNasty83 said:


> A miracle catch + Class and Slayer? I must be dreaming



Heck man, I wasn't upset! I was expecting the Vols to beat us by 3 td's or so! Glad we made it a game! And a heck of a game it was! Down to the last second! 

Good win Vols! This game will go down in history! Watch out for Eason.. The boy is on the rise!


----------



## Pickler84 (Oct 1, 2016)

Go Vols


----------



## Pickler84 (Oct 1, 2016)

To the top. Go Vols


----------



## TNGIRL (Oct 2, 2016)

I was really excited and happy that TN created a miracle! God loves the Volunteer Nation!!!

Hey Hugh....where's my hug!!!!????


----------



## joepuppy (Oct 2, 2016)

Just recovered from my mini stroke. That was the best game I've seen in a long time.  eason is gonna be tough to deal with next year. he is for real. We squeaked by and somehow got it done.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 2, 2016)

Any qb can be nuetralized with a good d line and pass rush. We got to him a few times but not like I had though we would. We have gurantano waiting in the wings I'd take Jarrett any day.


----------



## joepuppy (Oct 2, 2016)

Bump to the top. Go Vols!!!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 3, 2016)

Game week! Can we pull another rabbit out of the hat? Id prefer they don't keep playing like this as my heart and liver cant handle much more lol. They remind me of the fsu team a few years back..stink it up first half then find a way in the end. A&M is due to collapse soon as they always do OR are they for real? Sanford was like playing at Vandy compared to how loud itll be in college station. It will be interesting to see how it plays out! GBO!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 3, 2016)

Hurd isn't hurt also hes practicing today. From what im hearing after he scored on that td catch he mouthed off to Jones or another coach and Jones sat him from then on.


----------



## KYBobwhite (Oct 3, 2016)

So I assume that Maybin and Kirkland are still out?


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 3, 2016)

He didn't say in his presser today or he said it first thing I missed the beginning.


----------



## AccUbonD (Oct 3, 2016)

surgery now or later I would say IMO.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 3, 2016)

Sutton and Maybin have to look out for their futures..same as chubb at uga. These guys are good and would make an impact but why risk it could potentially hurt your nfl future. Kirkland can get back and play a little hurt and id bet hes better than Jumper hurt.


----------



## TNGIRL (Oct 3, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Hurd isn't hurt also hes practicing today. From what im hearing after he scored on that td catch he mouthed off to Jones or another coach and Jones sat him from then on.



What ever he said or did caused him to be benched, radio said he's at practice today. I like that Jones won't take anything outta line from his players....even the better ones. He makes them TN Volunteers!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 3, 2016)

TNGIRL said:


> What ever he said or did caused him to be benched, radio said he's at practice today. I like that Jones won't take anything outta line from his players....even the better ones. He makes them TN Volunteers!



Yeah I like it too. Though I think the run game was starting to catch on but oh well. Hopefully he learns from it and moves on. Hes leaving at end year so I hope he don't shut it down cause he got benched.


----------



## TNGIRL (Oct 3, 2016)

If Butch Jones can run his team like Pat Summitt did...it will go far! Pat took nothing from her girls, ever! And Tennessee had girls begging to be a Lady Vol no matter what they had to do to be one. They showed up in mass the week Pat passed away. Even coaches earn their respect. Go Vols!!!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 3, 2016)

Just announced the Bama game is at 330 slot. That's 4 straight cbs games and 5 prime time games so far. Great for recruiting!


----------



## joepuppy (Oct 4, 2016)

I really hate CBS, but I'll take the good coverage. Even my 10 year old daughter gets annoyed by them.


----------



## AccUbonD (Oct 4, 2016)

...


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 4, 2016)

These 3:30 games are rough for me.  I have little league games at 1:30. Night games are more electric


----------



## joepuppy (Oct 5, 2016)

Gbo!!!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 7, 2016)

The Jalen Hurd situation is confusing. Monday Jones said he was fine nothing wrong participating in practice 100%. Wednesday he says hes day to day and yesterday he said hes a game time decision. He played on the last kickoff uga made to us and going back and watching it doesn't look like he was hurt there. Is it a coaching decision? Did something happen or continue to happen this week in regards to his bone head play last week? Ive read where he has an upper extremity injury no details. Interesting anyhow


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 7, 2016)

I'm lost too. But it's a lower extremity. I'm betting concussion, or back injury from getting hit from behind.  Probably thought it was nothing at first,  but must still be lingering? All I can think of


----------



## joepuppy (Oct 7, 2016)

Gonna suck to have him out this week. We need all hands on deck.


----------



## KYBobwhite (Oct 7, 2016)

*Kamara time*



joepuppy said:


> Gonna suck to have him out this week. We need all hands on deck.



His time to shine. Butch's offense is not built for a back like Hurd,  Kamara is. Let's see what Butch's "infallible" offense really looks like. Also,  they better give Dobbs the green light.


----------



## AccUbonD (Oct 7, 2016)

...


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 7, 2016)

Hurd didn't travel. Be good to see the next backs comin up cause we all know Hurd and kamara are leaving lol.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 7, 2016)

Kelly is actually pretty good.  I think he's a more powerful Kamara. Unless theyplanned to RS him,  I don't know he hasn't played more.  He was the star of the orange and white game as the #1rb


----------



## AccUbonD (Oct 9, 2016)

...


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 10, 2016)

Ill bump this to the top again bec the children are out and the parents round here are outside smoking..

Maybins career is over. Good luck to him im sure he will do great in the nfl. We get hurd and Kirkland back this week! Though we are fine with Kelly getting some reps hes gonna be a good one.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 10, 2016)

Danny obrien..he goneeee. After getting hurt Saturday only thing it could is drug test/blood work.


----------



## AccUbonD (Oct 11, 2016)

Gbo


----------



## KYBobwhite (Oct 14, 2016)

Not feeling good about this game with so many starters injured. Hopefully we'll play 4 quarters amd make it interesting.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 14, 2016)

Offensively we're fine.  If we can play 4 quarters,  offense alone is enough to win. I hope they play our corners with cushion so they don't get burned.  I don't understand why they haven't yet.  Going to need a big game from our d line


----------



## AccUbonD (Oct 14, 2016)

...


----------



## AccUbonD (Oct 16, 2016)

Finally a bye week, hopefully some players can get healthy and get back out there.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 16, 2016)

Yesss. I'm ok with losing to two top 10 teams and if that's all we lose and make it to Atlanta it's all great! I'm expecting that but we shall see!


----------



## AccUbonD (Oct 16, 2016)

It seems to be a common theme with me watching Debord's offense and not understanding what he's trying to do. The red team played their best game of the year yesterday by far. To me though that's not enough to explain the non production on offense including injuries.


----------



## joepuppy (Oct 17, 2016)

Well,  Hopefully they can get healthy and finish out strong. If we can win the East and finish with 10 wins, it will be an improvement over last year.


----------



## AccUbonD (Oct 18, 2016)

...


----------



## KYBobwhite (Oct 18, 2016)

It's going to be interesting to see how things play out with all of these injuries. I hope we can take care of business with all of these  starter replacements.


----------



## TNGIRL (Oct 19, 2016)

win or loose...I bleed orange. I am still happy with their wins and honestly not surprised at their losses. I just want them to play hard 4 qtrs!


----------



## joepuppy (Oct 20, 2016)

TNGIRL said:


> win or loose...I bleed orange. I am still happy with their wins and honestly not surprised at their losses. I just want them to play hard 4 qtrs!



Me too. I'm a VFL no matter what. We have had much worse years than the one we are in right now. Go Big Orange!!!!


----------



## AccUbonD (Oct 24, 2016)

Sounds like a few players with be back next couple of weeks.

GBO!!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Oct 25, 2016)

That's what I'm hearing.  Even Cam may be back before end of season


----------



## AccUbonD (Oct 28, 2016)

Vols should have no trouble with SC but they shouldn't had trouble with UGA or Florida and did. So that means more than likely get ready for a nail biter.

Hope I'm wrong

GBO!


----------



## AccUbonD (Oct 29, 2016)

Gbo!


----------



## KYBobwhite (Oct 29, 2016)

*The Vols are like a box of chocolates*

I think you know the rest of it.


----------



## AccUbonD (Oct 30, 2016)

Something is terribly wrong on the hill.

GBO!


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 31, 2016)

Im not sure if any of you are on twitter and follow some of the players and reporters in the area but you should. LOTS of things are happening. First..yesterday Kongbo tweeted a pic of cleats hanging up and said all things must come to an end sometime. What does that mean nobody knows nothing else from him. The team had an emergency meeting later last night no word on what went down. This morning Jimmy Hyms tweets that Hurd has met with key teammates and has told the staff hes transferring. Said he was lied to by Jones and he is upset with the way the offense is run. 

Interesting things happening folks.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 31, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Im not sure if any of you are on twitter and follow some of the players and reporters in the area but you should. LOTS of things are happening. First..yesterday Kongbo tweeted a pic of cleats hanging up and said all things must come to an end sometime. What does that mean nobody knows nothing else from him. The team had an emergency meeting later last night no word on what went down. This morning Jimmy Hyms tweets that Hurd has met with key teammates and has told the staff hes transferring. Said he was lied to by Jones and he is upset with the way the offense is run.
> 
> Interesting things happening folks.



Yep..
http://thespun.com/college-football/jalen-hurd-is-reportedly-transferring-from-tennessee


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 31, 2016)

Makes no sense for him to go play tight end or wr for some team. He had already said this was his last year why not stick it out and get a check in 2 months smh


----------



## Unicoidawg (Oct 31, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Makes no sense for him to go play tight end or wr for some team. He had already said this was his last year why not stick it out and get a check in 2 months smh



Yota...... these are kids in a man's world. Lord knows why they do some of the things they do???


----------



## AccUbonD (Oct 31, 2016)

toyota4x4h said:


> Makes no sense for him to go play tight end or wr for some team. He had already said this was his last year why not stick it out and get a check in 2 months smh



He liked to have cost us the Georgia game with his loafing/ show boating after that I think things went south with him and the staff. Besides he was never really used to his full potential with the scheme. If he had a blocker between the tackles he would have been a force not none of this east and west bull.


----------



## AccUbonD (Oct 31, 2016)

I really haven't looked at him the same since the UGA game.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Oct 31, 2016)

AccUbonD said:


> I really haven't looked at him the same since the UGA game.



Me either. I felt like after that hit he must have butted heads cause he barely played anymore that game. Sat out and didn't travel with team the next week at a&m. I think he got his feeling hurt. But im sure you've watched the games doesn't John Kelly look like a way better back? Kamara is by far better.


----------



## AccUbonD (Oct 31, 2016)

IMO yes they do but I really wouldn't rule out Hurd if he was in a true power offense (with a FB).


----------



## AccUbonD (Nov 2, 2016)

Whatever changes Coach Jones makes at end of season, we have to be careful and not get caught up in an escape goat routine.


----------



## AccUbonD (Nov 5, 2016)

Gbo!


----------



## AccUbonD (Nov 7, 2016)

It's funny the fan base can't even get on the same page on who Coach Jones was referring to before half.


----------



## AccUbonD (Nov 12, 2016)

Gbo!


----------



## AccUbonD (Nov 19, 2016)

...


----------



## AccUbonD (Nov 21, 2016)

1. Missouri offense had 742 yards, 42 first downs and ran 110 to 120 offensive plays. How in the world did we win??? 

2. Where did all the Tennessee fans go?


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 21, 2016)

The d is seriously lacking lol


----------



## AccUbonD (Nov 21, 2016)

AccUbonD said:


> 1. Missouri offense had 742 yards, 42 first downs and ran 110 to 120 offensive plays. How in the world did we win???
> 
> 2. Where did all the Tennessee fans go?





toyota4x4h said:


> The d is seriously lacking lol



I'm afraid the shape the defense is in if it don't catch up with us this weekend it will in a bowl game. My motto is though bring on anybody.


----------



## toyota4x4h (Nov 21, 2016)

AccUbonD said:


> I'm afraid the shape the defense is in if it don't catch up with us this weekend it will in a bowl game. My motto is though bring on anybody.



Eh we'll be aigt. End up 10-3 my predicts. Not what we all had hoped for but bterr than 5-7 huh from years past lol


----------

